# Identify this barn find ??



## kartrdad (May 30, 2016)

Hi there 

While in Germany I came across and purchased an Isetta ( who could resist) 
The reason for this post is that during the transaction I discovered and well patina'd motor and stand, complete with BMW AG identification badging and I'm hoping someone can advise what this find could be / was / is ?

I am assuming it was possibly used for display purposes , training , or home built 

Anyways I have attached an image of the restored Isetta and the engine 
Look forward to any information 

Cheers


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Look in the rear of your Isetta. I believe what's on the stand is the same as what's in you car. It's a spare engine for the I, on a test stand.

Nice find! :thumbup:


----------



## yco (Jul 1, 2016)

looks nice..


----------



## jaredfarouki (Mar 21, 2014)

http://TheTasksPay.com/?user=132517


----------

